# New Ski Suggestions



## Angus (Apr 20, 2011)

Currently ski on Rossi Bandit 78mm - rented a pair of 94mm skis at Deer Valley on an 18" powder day and loved the float but also felt much more stable at higher speed on groomed terrain. So, thinking of adding a pair of skis in the off-season. Probably looking from 90 - 100cm but ski lots of bumps and woods so concerned about flex and ability to turn quickly. Majority of skiing done in east. 6' 0" and 175lbs not particularly strong person. Looking for 2009-10 or 10/11 models. Suggestions welcomed! Thanks in advance.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 20, 2011)

Angus said:


> Currently ski on Rossi Bandit 78mm - rented a pair of 94mm skis at Deer Valley on an 18" powder day and loved the float but also felt much more stable at higher speed on groomed terrain. So, thinking of adding a pair of skis in the off-season. Probably looking from 90 - 100cm but ski lots of bumps and woods so concerned about flex and ability to turn quickly. Majority of skiing done in east. 6' 0" and 175lbs not particularly strong person. Looking for 2009-10 or 10/11 models. Suggestions welcomed! Thanks in advance.



i've never skied it but hear people say good things about the watea 94


----------



## Angus (Apr 20, 2011)

definitely on list given how people rave about them on this board. anyone care to comment relative to skiing bumps.


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 20, 2011)

just a buying hint-check out Sierra Trading Post.  They have the watea and alot of other skis on sale.  if you get their deal flyer emails, they have a  code/email link so you can stack an additional 35% off their already discounted prices.  so the Watea 94 is selling for a grand total of $359.  not sure if that;s a good price but considering the list price is 850$, that's not too bad.  they also have the 101 and 114 waist versions.  I have my eye on some of the more esoteric brands like 4FRNT, Blizzard and Icelantic.

my advice-don;t bother trying to find the 1 ski that "does it all".  it probably doesn;t exist.  usually you have to make compromises in ski choices.  if you want the best of all worlds, buy a quick turning, stiff all mountain regular waist ski for east coast skiing and a softer Fatter ski for West coast excursions.  

goodluck!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 20, 2011)

tekweezle said:


> if you want the best of all worlds, buy a quick turning, stiff all mountain regular waist ski for east coast skiing



just curious, what do you consider a "regular waist"?


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 20, 2011)

just my opinion but somewhere between 70-80

it;s probably possible to find a fatter waist ski that turns quickly.  Personally, I think alot of it has to do with the skier and their skills and not only the qualities of the ski.  

Looked at the specs on the Watea 94 and I bet the OP probably would have no issue using those east coast or west, trees and bumps.  Most of the people on this board could probably make turns with 2x4;s strapped to their feet.

another thing about Sierra Trading Post, you can link to them from a shopping website like FatWallet or ShopDiscover or ChaseRewards and get additional cash back discount.


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 20, 2011)

Are we keeping the Bandits for the groomers and adding a wider ski for bumps/trees/eastern "pow"? The one ski I have been on that best fits that bill was the 98mm Rossi S3. I'm about your weight and liked it in a 178.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd keep the bandits for bumps, trees, and groomers, use Wateas in pow trees and powder days. They're serviceable in bumps, but no 90 plus ski is going to be quick edge to edge.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 21, 2011)

mondeo said:


> I'd keep the bandits for bumps, trees, and groomers, use Wateas in pow trees and powder days. They're serviceable in bumps, but no 90 plus ski is going to be quick edge to edge.


Interestingly enough, I am starting to enjoy my 96 underfoot Fischer Atua's in bumps my than my 79 underfoot Legend 8000s.  This has been a really puzzling development. Twice this season I switched out these skis mid-day even though my primary terrain was bumps. I think part of it is just what I am used to and also putting on weight. Really bizarre stuff.

But if any mid-90s waisted ski is going to get the job done in the bumps, it will be the Watea 94. Very light weight ski for that width, real easy to toss around. Definitely put that on your short list of skis to review.


----------



## mondeo (Apr 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Interestingly enough, I am starting to enjoy my 96 underfoot Fischer Atua's in bumps my than my 79 underfoot Legend 8000s.  This has been a really puzzling development. Twice this season I switched out these skis mid-day even though my primary terrain was bumps. I think part of it is just what I am used to and also putting on weight. Really bizarre stuff.
> 
> But if any mid-90s waisted ski is going to get the job done in the bumps, it will be the Watea 94. Very light weight ski for that width, real easy to toss around. Definitely put that on your short list of skis to review.


If you're rotating turns or skiing bumps pretty directly, they do a decent enough job. But going edge to edge, 94mm is 94mm. Not much they can do about that.


----------



## roark (Apr 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Interestingly enough, I am starting to enjoy my 96 underfoot Fischer Atua's in bumps my than my 79 underfoot Legend 8000s.  This has been a really puzzling development. Twice this season I switched out these skis mid-day even though my primary terrain was bumps. I think part of it is just what I am used to and also putting on weight. Really bizarre stuff.
> 
> But if any mid-90s waisted ski is going to get the job done in the bumps, it will be the Watea 94. Very light weight ski for that width, real easy to toss around. Definitely put that on your short list of skis to review.


 
Likewise, I skiied the atuas more than any other ski in the quiver this year. I think it's the forgiving flex for than anything for me.


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 21, 2011)

maybe you are just getting more used to the skis the more you ski them?  adjusting, compensating and becoming more experienced at what you can and can;t do on your skis?

at a certain point, i think it becomes less about the ski qualities and more about the application of your skills combined with the equipment toward riding the mountain.

granted, a wide waisted ski will never be quick edge to edge compared to a narrow ski but you might not notice if you don;t try to ski in that fashion.


----------



## Gunny J (Apr 23, 2011)

*Line Prophet*

I had rossi 2008 bandits 78  Got line prophet flites this year end of season at Hunter $338 added Marker  royal family bindings . Flites are awesome wil never ski bandits again, heavy ,unresponsive , Flites make me feel 25 not 44 yearss old.


----------



## mrksn (Apr 24, 2011)

Angus, I got a pair of Rossi S3's 177 (w/ PX12's mounted over center) this season and love them.  Dimensions 127-98-118.  My first time on mid-fat rockered ski's and they are so much fun in all conditions.  Though recommended for mostly powder skiing (70/30% pow/piste) these will be my go-to ski from now on.  Current quiver includes K2 Enemys 173 and Volkl 6-Stars 161 (5'6" 140lbs).  S3's have tip and tail rocker with reverse camber in the middle and ski short, I demo'd 168 and 177.. and went longer since it felt more stable at speed and better float in pow.  I took them out to Summit Co and Vail for 2 wks in March and they conquered everything from trees, 10" fresh, groomers, bumps & crud.  Check 'em out .  PM me if you want more info as I did a ton of research

Similar sticks I considered:
Dynastar Sultan 94 (94mm under foot)
Salomon Sentinel (95)
K2 Aftershock (86)
K2 Rictor (80)


----------

